

The standard unix password manager - Couto
http://www.passwordstore.org/

======
Fastidious
As seeing before:

    
    
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9571394 (this submission)
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9455330 (21 days ago)
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7850080 (1 year ago)
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7804377 (1 year ago)
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4472719 (3 years ago)

